# Would a dusty old racetrack qualify as a diorama?



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Any body know where the keys are to the water truck?


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yep it sure does !! very nice work just like the track would be


----------

